# Very high HCG numbers anyone?



## Madeline

hi everyone

just wondering of there is anyone else out there who registered very high as in way above normal hcg numbers in their pregnancy. At 4 wks 3 days I have hcg of 1400. Would love to hear if anyone has had feedback from their Dr's about what it means.

Madeline xxx


----------



## chattyB

I don't have any advice as I didn't have blood tests at the start of my pregnancy (the NHS don't tend to test unless there's a concern). I have heard that its a sign of a healthy pregnancy tho!

Congratulations on your BFP! H&H 9 months :)


----------



## Madeline

thks ChattyB congratulations to you too and H&H 9 mths :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## Seity

I don't have bloods done either, but I did have insanely dark hpt's early on. High hcg generally means a nice sticky baby like ChattB said.


----------



## Madeline

thks Seity, i think it can mean a number of things - chromosomal problems, multiples, healthy singleton. Hopefully it means healthy singleton. Thks xx

Madeline xxx


----------



## Seity

The only time I've heard of high hcg being bad was for a molar pregnancy, but I don't think your number is high enough to suggest that. Although, personally I'd consider multiples bad as well. No way to know if it's multiples until a scan. You're numbers aren't crazy high like some I've seen with twins, but not all twin pregnancies have crazy high numbers either, so you can't rule it out completely.


----------



## Mom To 2

I don't think your number is abnormally high. At 4 weeks 4 days ( a Tues) mine was in the 900's and three days later (on Friday) it was over 4,000. Sorry, don't remember exactly what they were. I can look it up if you really want to know though.
My doc was happy with the numbers and didn't say anything else.


----------



## Madeline

hi mom 2 to and Seity. I probably wouldn't have thought about it except my gyno thought the numbers were high. I don't think its just the number but how quickly it is increasing. My numbers are doubloon everyday instead of ever 2-3 days.

I agree Seity multiples are high risk and would not be desirable. I don't want to freak anyone else out but it does appear that high HCG numbers that is outside the stipulated ranges can mean Downs or Trisomy. 

The reason I am a bit paranoid is because I had a mc 7 wks ago. The reality is there is nothing I can do about it so it the best thing is to wait and see. It is nice to hear other peoples experiences though especially if they had high numbers at around the same time and everything was alright :)

Madeline xx


----------



## Seity

You could just have higher numbers because your body was primed and ready after the miscarriage. Your numbers really aren't that high, so I wouldn't worry too much. When I see women talking about high numbers at 4 weeks it's usually over 10,000, like 20k or 30k and higher. 
My research shows that the two (downs and high hcg in early pregnancy) are NOT related, and the HCG that is associated with T21 is free beta (only a part of it), and the HCG they test in early pregnancy is a different measurement.


----------

